# Perspectives by Neil March



## hornetmuziqpress

The recording of Helena Gascoyne's recent performance of Neil March's new piano work "Perspectives" can now be heard at our Soundcloud page - www.soundcloud.com/hornetmuziqpress - and she is performing it again on 23 May 2013 at a concert for Birkbeck University. Venue and time will be confirmed soon.


----------

